# A Master Races List For D&D



## wolfen fenrison (Aug 7, 2005)

*Master Player Race List:** composed by Wolfen Fenrison* 
This is a master list of races available to player for first level characters as described in Chapter 2 in the Players Handbook. As such all the races presented here have a level adjustment of +0 and hit die based on character level. The races will be presented by Name, Ability score adjustments, size, base land speed, and notes on what supernatural or spell-like abilities they may have, favored class(es), type and subtype if any, and lastly book and page number for reference. I compiled this list from my personal collection of books, I don't play dragonlance or forgotten realms so any races from thoese settings arn't included, besides all the races here is not campaign specific, even the eberrron and oriental adventures races are now open to all of D&D.  As a side note for outsiders I removed their alignment subtypes because any intelligent creature can have any alignment, and I removed the extraplanar subtype because realistically an outsider that is a player character is from the prime. 

*Asherati:* none, medium, 30 ft., sandswim (su) body lamp (su), rogue, humanoid (asherati), sanstorm pg.37

*Buomman:* +2 Wis -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., monk, humanoid (buomman, extraplanar), planar handbook pg.08

*Changeling:* none, medium, 30 ft., minor change shape (su), rogue, humanoid (changling, shapechanger), races of eberron pg.40

*Darfellan: * +2 Str -2 Dex, medium, 20 ft. (swim 40 ft.), barbarian, humanoid (darfellan), stormwrack pg. 37

*Duskling:* +2 Con -2 Int, medium, 30 ft., totemist, fey (incarnum), magic of incarnum pg.10

*Elan:* -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., resistance (su) resilience (su) replation (su), psion, aberration (psionic), expanded psionics handbook pg.09

*Faun:*  +2 Dex -2 Wis -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., bard, fey, deities and demigods pg.133

*Goblin:* -2 Str +2 Dex -2 Cha, small, 30 ft., rogue, humanoid (goblinoid), monster manual pg.133 
Bhuka: -2 Str +2 Dex, medium, 30 ft., druid, humanoid (goblinoid), sandstorm pg.39

*Hadozee:* +2 Dex -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft, rouge, humanoid (hadozee), stormwrack pg. 41 

* Hengeyokai:  * -2 Wis, medium, 30ft., alternate form (su), wu jen, humanoid (hengeyokai, shapechanger), oriental adventures pg.10

*Hill Dwarf:* +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 20 ft., fighter, humanoid (dwarf), players handbook pg.14
Badlands Dwarf: +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 20 ft. fighter, humanoid (dwarf), sandstorm pg.42
Deep Dwarf: +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 20 ft., Fighter, humanoid (dwarf), monster manual pg.92
Dream Dwarf: -2 Dex +2 Con, medium, 20 ft., Dream sight (su), druid, humanoid (dwarf), races of stone pg.88
Glacier Dwarf: +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 20 ft., fighter, humanoid (dwarf), frostburn pg.34
Gold Dwarf: +2 Con -2 Dex, medium, 20 ft., fighter, humanoid (dwarf), dungeon master's guide pg.171
Korobokuru: +2 Con -2 Int, small, 20 ft., barbarian, humanoid (dwarf), oriental adventures pg.12 
Seacliff Dwarf: +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 20 ft., fighter, humanoid (dwarf), stromwrack pg. 44

*High Elf:* +2 Dex -2 Con, medium, 30 ft., wizard, humanoid (elf), players handbook pg.15
Aquatic Elf: +2 Dex -2 Int, medium, 30 ft. swim 40 ft., fighter, humanoid (elf, aquatic), monster manual pg.103
Aquatic Half-Elf: none, medium, 30 ft.(swim 50 ft.), any, humanoid (elf, human), stormwrack pg. 45
Gray Elf: -2 Str +2 Dex -2 Con +2 Int, medium, 30 ft., wizard, humanoid (elf), monster manual pg.104
Half-Elf: none, medium, 30 ft., any, humanoid (elf, human), players handbook pg.18 
Painted Elf: +2 Dex -2 Int, medium, 30 ft., druid, humanoid (elf), sandstorm pg.42
Snow Elf: +2 Dex -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., wizard, humanoid (elf), frostburn pg.34
Wild Elf: +2 Dex -2 Int, medium, 30 ft., sorcerer, humanoid (elf), monster manual pg.104
Wood Elf: +2 Str +2 Dex -2 Con -2 Int, meduim, 30 ft., ranger, humanoid (elf), monster manual pg.104

*Human:* none, medium, 30 ft., any, humanoid (human), players handbook pg. 12
Aventi: none, medium, 30 ft.(swim 30ft.), any, humanoid (human, aquatic), stromwrack pg. 34
Azurin: none, medium, 30 ft., soulborn, humanoid (human, incarnum), magic of incarnum pg.7
Illumian: none, medium, 30 ft., luminous sigils (su) power sigils (su) illumian words (su), any, humnaoid (human), races of destiny pg.53
Mongrelfolk: +4 Con -2 Int -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., rogue, humanoid (human), races of destiny pg.98
Neanderthal: +2 Str -2 Dex +2 Con -2 Int, medium, 30 ft., barbarian, humanoid (human), frostburn pg.36
Sea Kin: none, medium, 30 ft. (swim 30 ft.), druid, humanoid (human), races of destiny pg.100
Underfolk: none, medium, 30 ft., any, humanoid (human), races of destiny pg.108
Varsharan: none, medium, 30 ft., any, humanoid (human), book of vile darkness pg.12

*Jermlaine:* -6 Str +6 Dex -2 Con -2 Int +6 Wis -6 Cha, tiny, 40 ft., rogue, fey, monster manual 2 pg.131

*Kalashtar:* none, medium, 30 ft., mindlink 1/day, psion, humanoid (kalashtar, psionic), races of erberron pg.55

*Killoren:* none, medium, 30 ft., manifest nature's might (su), druid, fey, races of the wild pg.102

*Kenku:* -2 Str +2 Dex, medium, 30 ft., rogue, humanoid (kenku), monster manual 3 pg.86

*Kobold:* -4 Str +2 Dex -2 Con, small, 30 ft., sorcerer, humanoid (kobold, reptilian), monter manual pg.161

*Lightfoot Halfling:* -2 Str +2 Dex, small, 20 ft., rogue, humanoid (halfling), players handbook pg.20
Deep Halfling: -2 Str +2 Dex, small, 20 ft., rogue, humanoid, (halfling), monster manual pg.150
Jerren: +2 Dex -2 Str, small, 20 ft., rogue, humanoid (halfling) book of vile darkness pg.13
Shoal Halfling: -2 Str +2 Dex, small, 20 ft.(swim 20 ft.), rogue, humanoid (halfling, aquatic),stormwrack pg. 45
Tallfellow Halfling: -2 Str +2 Dex, small, 20 ft., rogue, humanoid (halfling), monster manual pg.149
Tundra Halfling: -2 Str +2 Dex, Small, 20 ft., ranger, humanoid (halfling), frostburn pg.36

*Maenad:* none, medium, 30 ft., energy ray 1/day, wilder, humanoid (maenad, psion), expanded psionics handbook pg.13

*Neraphim:* none, medium, 30 ft., ranger, outsider, planar handbook pg.12

*Nezumi:* +2 Con -2 Cha, medium, 40 ft., rogue, humanoid (nezumi), oriental adventures pg.13

*Orc:* +4 Str -2 Int -2 Wis -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft. barbarian, humanoid (orc), monster manual pg.203
Half-Orc: +2 Str -2 Int -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., barbarian, humanoid (human, orc), players handbook pg.18
Scablands Half-Orc: +2 Str -2 Int -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., barbarian, humanoid (human, orc), sanstorm pg.43

*Raptoran:* none, medium, 30 ft., cleric, humanoid (raptoran), races of the wild pg.66

*Rilkan:* +2 Dex -2 Str, medium, 30 ft., incarnate, humanoid (reptilian), magic of incarnum pg.12

*Rock Gnome:* -2 Str +2 Con, small, 20 ft., speak with animals 1/day (Cha 10 or better dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation 1/day), bard, humanoid (gnome), players handbook pg.16
Forest Gnome: -2 Str +2 Con, Small, 20 ft., pass without trace (su) speak with animals 1/day (Cha 10 or better dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation 1/day), bard, humanoid (gnome), monster manual pg.132
Ice Gnome: -2 Str +2 Con, small, 20 ft., speak with animals 1/day (Cha 10 or better dancing lights, prestidigitation, ray of frost 1/day), bard, humanoid (gnome), frostburn pg.35
Wavecrest Gnome: -2 Str +2 Con, small, 20 ft, speak w/animals 1/day (Cha 10 or better, dancing lights, know direction, prestidigitation), bard, humanoid(gnome), stormwrack pg. 44
Whisper Gnome: -2 Str +2 Dex +2 Con -2 Cha, small, 30 ft., silence 1/day (Cha 10 or better ghost sound, mage hand, message 1/day), rogue, humanoid (gnome), races of stone pg.96

*Shifter:* +2 Dex -2 Int -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft., shifting (su), ranger, humanoid (shifter, shapechanger), races of eberrron pg.25

*Skarns:* +2 Str -2 Dex, medium, 30 ft., incarnate, humanoid (reptilian), magic of incarnum pg.15

*Spiker:* none, medium, 30ft., fighter, humanoid (spiker), planar handbook pg.14

*Spirit Folk:* none, medium, 30 ft. (river/sea swim 30 ft.), (bamboo/river) speak with animals 1/day, any, humanoid (spirit), oriental adventures pg.14 

*Vanara:* -2 Str +2 Int +2 Wis, medium, 30 ft. climb 20 ft., spirit shaman, humanoid (vanara), oriental adventures pg.15 

*Warforged:* +2 Con -2 Wis -2 Cha, medium, 30 ft. fighter, construct (living construct), races of eberron pg.07
Warforged Scout: -2 Str +2 Dex -2 Wis -2 Cha, small, 20 ft., rogue, construct (living construct), monster manual 3 pg.193

*Xeph:* -2 Str +2 Dex, medium, 30 ft., burst (su), soulknife, humanoid (xeph, psionic), expanded psionic handbook pg.15


----------



## werk (Aug 8, 2005)

No offense, but why are you posting this?  Did you have a question?


----------



## dagger (Aug 8, 2005)

Seems like he is just posting a helpful list, for reference.


You should unbold it, or at least reduce the font size though.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Aug 10, 2005)

like dagger said a free quick reference document, the non-bold enteries under the bold ones are sub-races of the above race


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Aug 11, 2005)

first major update; added spirit folk (how did I forget them, HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Aug 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 18, 2005)

When I first read the title of your thread I thought it was going to be about Nazism...

Anyway you have a very comprehensive list.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting.

2 quick questions:

1) are you only sticking to WOTC stuff?  [Or do you plan on branching out later to other non-WOTC books]

and

2) what other subjects do you plan on doing [Besides those currently in your sig]?

If you take suggestions, a 'master list' of Domains would be useful for me.  I'd do it myself, but I don't own many books and I'm too lazy.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Aug 20, 2005)

*A good question deserves a good answer*

RE: #1, these are LA +0 races with hit die based on class levels otherwize known as 1st level player races.  I compiled the list form all non-campain specific offical WotC books, dragon/dungeon or web-enhancements don't count but offical errata does (like the hengeyokai fix).  The reason for this list is wizards has been adding new player races in every other book or so recently and with some realy neet new races and sub-races out now players should have a free source to find something that fits thier character idea, and DMs need proof that its ok to allow it, lets face it a DM (speeking as one) is more likely to allow a races that comes from a book that wizards spent money to print rather than something off-line, in a 3rd party book, or in a maginze that has been known to print unbalanced stuff in the past.

RE: #2, possible options for future projects; master d20 modern race list, master d20 modern class list, master D&D skill list, master D&D domain list (thanks for the idea)

I will keep updating the current lists as I get new books and will continue making more in my free time.


----------



## werk (Aug 22, 2005)

Althought not as current as your lists seem to be, I like crystalkeep's reference docs...handy.

www.crystalkeep.com/d20

I'm a sig sigma guy, I hate to see double-work.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Sep 13, 2005)

major uodate, added races from stromwrack


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Sep 26, 2005)

bump again


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 26, 2005)

There don't seem to be any _Forgotten Realms_ races here...also, nothing from the racial variants in _Unearthed Arcana_ either.

Also, "wavecrest gnome" needs to be underlined.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 26, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Alzrius*
> There don't seem to be any Forgotten Realms races here...also, nothing from the racial variants in Unearthed Arcana either.




Ah hah! I KNEW there should have been more elves.  I figured he was using their non-Faerun names instead, but then I realized now that you mentioned there was no Forgotten Realms stuff that there were more than just few who were missing, like Star Elves and whatnot.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for the look out Alzrius but if you noticed on my page references i didn't use any campign settings (oriental adventures doesn't count since i don't use rokugon the book is just a tool kit), I try to just stick to non-setting specific races and the enviromental races are being redone in the enviromental serries, and the elemental variants may make the list eventualy.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by *wolfen fenrison*
> ...if you noticed on my page references i didn't use any campign settings (oriental adventures doesn't count since i don't use rokugon the book is just a tool kit), I try to just stick to non-setting specific races...




It looks like you used Races of Eberron though.


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 27, 2005)

I was going to say, you did us _Eberron_ material, since _Races of Eerron_ is by far a campaign-specific book and not just a "Races of..." book.

Likewise, it makes little sense to exclude campaign material...if other people want to exclude that from their choices, they can, but a list should offer up all available options. The way it is now, people who want to use FR material in with this list can't.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Sep 29, 2005)

races of eberron is a generic D&D book aimed toward letting non-eberron players use the campaign races without buying the ECS, alot of the book is re-printed stuff from the campaign book but they added some stuff for eberron players to expand the market for the book.  Forgettable Realms races could be a list all by it self if I cared, but I don't this is ment to be a setting free list that can be used for any campaign setting as long as you have the books.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 2, 2005)

added races from magic of incarnum


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 4, 2005)

added the Jermlaine form monster manual 2


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 16, 2005)

added BoVD races, retolled list


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 27, 2005)

added gold dwarf from DMG


----------



## cmanos (Oct 27, 2005)

how about a searchable database or wiki instead of an unsearchable list?


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 27, 2005)

um............... that is a bit out of my skill range, but if you someone who could make my list into a database that would be swell


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 27, 2005)

You forgot *Savage Elves*... they're in my 3.0 DMG. 
+2 Dex, -2 Int; Favored Class: Sorceror; I think they have different weapon proficiencies too (bows + spears).


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Oct 27, 2005)

sorry dude i have 3.5


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Dec 14, 2005)

added faun


----------



## Cabral (Dec 15, 2005)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> You forgot *Savage Elves*... they're in my 3.0 DMG.
> +2 Dex, -2 Int; Favored Class: Sorceror; I think they have different weapon proficiencies too (bows + spears).



I think in 3.5 they are the Wild Elves


----------



## Enamel_32 (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't forget the blues, the psionic goblins from the XPH.


----------



## wolfen fenrison (Dec 15, 2005)

unless they errated they are still LA +1 and thus don't qualify for the list


----------

